
How could public libraries disrupt themselves? - jas_far
https://www.quora.com/How-could-public-libraries-disrupt-themselves/answer/Alan-Kay-11?share=1
======
daly
If you have ever tried to do research you know how vital libraries are. Once
you leave the University environment you lose a lot of access to fundamental
results. Industry needs to keep up with the leading edge but is denied access.

Hopefully people will stop locking up research results under paid
subscriptions, which would make a public library equal to University
libraries. That would make them a place where new knowledge could build on
prior work.

At the present time my local library is a book exchange program for read-once
detective novels. That said, the ability to read books without fee is
important for people who cannot afford to spend a lot of money for
entertainment.

~~~
twobyfour
If you're disappointed in what's on the shelves at your local library, ask the
librarian about inter-library loan. Depending on what networks they
participate in, they may be able to get nearly any book you ask for, with some
delay to request and ship it from another branch or organization.

